# Jim Rome



## lildishlvr (Nov 25, 2005)

I have been listining to the Jim Rome show for many years and lately on his show, he has been talking about going to Satellite but has not said which service. 

I have both XM and Sirius but the wife uses xm and I use sirius only because the Rock stations are better.

My question is this, has anyone heard if Jim Rome is going to Sat radio soon and if so, which carrier? 

Thanks!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumors are XM. You never know, he might have started the rumor hoping to get on satellite radio. 

I don't like the guy, too arrogant.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I used to listen to Rome a lot, before Howard came to Sirius, now all I listen to when I'm in the car is Howard 100. I heard Rome was using the "I'm going to move to Satellite" as a threat to get a better contract. Not sure if it worked or not, but apparently he's NOT moving to either Sat Service.


----------

